# Honda HS928 side skid shoe options



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

Hello all. A friend of mine has a HS928 with nuts welded to the inside of the bucket. He wants to buy a set of side skids and eliminate the rear skids. The stock shoes are roughing up his pavers.
He was looking at the Poly offerings from Fall Line and Robalon, 


The welded nuts are spaced at 2-3/8 It seems like both of these are a direct fit.


Any thoughts as to which is better quality from people who have actually used them on their 928.


Thanks


----------



## dhazelton (Dec 8, 2014)

I put the Ariens side skids on my HS624 and they are fine. If he has any elevation change at the end of the driveway he may want to consider those longer steel skids that people on here really seem to like (someone will chime in with the name). Where my downhill driveway meets the road sometimes the augers bang on the pavement and I wish they were longer.

I had to buy longer hardware as the sides of my bucket have a stamped shape.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

They also have longer poly skids out there:

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Arnold-Ski...xqBCng_0eyGowNSB5eUh0z0vRvU7F3GoaAlbyEALw_wcB


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I put these Arnold/MTD roller skids on my HSS1332 (leaving the rear skids on as well) and couldn't be happier.:yahoo:
They track very well and make turns a breeze. I used a set of offset adapters that the inventor/engineer gave me, but also could have just drilled another hole on each side of the bucket.

https://www.lowes.com/pd/Arnold-Skid-Shoe-Kits/50317923


----------



## mtblade (Jan 2, 2018)

Thanks guys. I forwarded the information you all shared. He's going to go to Lowe's to check out the Arnold skids before he orders anything online.


----------

